# SO-CAL MECA 2X SQ SHOW 9/13/14



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Thinking about having a points chaser MECA Competition on Saturday, 9/13.

This will allow anybody that needs the points in So-Cal to come and get them.

Who would be interested?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn... probably will be out of town that weekend...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll go.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

The Papasin's will be there!  We need our Michael's Avalon fix. Lol


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

You can definitely count me in


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I might be in the area the day before, so I'll have to see what I can work out. I'm not sure what else the wife has scheduled that day.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd be there but I would be showing up around 1pm.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

We could do it at the new shop if you want .

12300 carson street 
Hawaiian gardens, ca 90716


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MrsPapasin said:


> The Papasin's will be there!  We need our Michael's Avalon fix. Lol


You're to kind.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> The Papasin's will be there!  We need our Michael's Avalon fix. Lol


Michael has an Avalon?
I figured with all those cats it would be a Buick Roadmaster wagon.




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michaels magic cat bus disclosed


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Michael has an Avalon?
> I figured with all those cats it would be a Buick Roadmaster wagon.


Now that's more like it and it's as old as I am.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Now that's more like it and it's as old as I
> Wouldn't a 74 roadmaster be more appropriate


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Michaels magic cat bus disclosed


BITING MY TONGUE SOO DAMN HARD IT'S BLEEDING. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Michaels magic cat bus disclosed


You spoiled my surprise!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Reflection control, nice...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

You should see the sub box. It's made out of kitty litter compressed and treated. It weighs 1100 lbs and because of the material used , has built in acoustical dampening. And it's really purr-dy.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

The real cat's meow


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

how much kitty hair bondo is in his install? and how much did he brush out himself to supply it? lol!

doubtful I can go..band practice that day and work the day before and after.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

All kinds of win with that Cat Bus. Good that Michael is a former smoker.....a dropped cig in that thing could be trouble.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

bertholomey said:


> All kinds of win with that Cat Bus. Good that Michael is a former smoker.....a dropped cig in that thing could be trouble.


Yeah but it would still sound about the same.......:surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

So, it looks like I'll be able to be there for a short time....


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Did I miss where this will be held?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Someone helped work out the kinks


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry guys, this show will NOT be happening. the stars did not align.

If you are in need of the possible points, please support the show is Selma hosted by Kimo. Details are on the Meca website.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Sorry guys, this show will NOT be happening. the stars did not align.
> 
> If you are in need of the possible points, please support the show is Selma hosted by Kimo. Details are on the Meca website.


Really?
I was going to bring the Suburban and the banner.
I am so so so disappointed like a cat that has to watch the dog get fed first.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> Sorry guys, this show will NOT be happening. the stars did not align.
> 
> If you are in need of the possible points, please support the show is Selma hosted by Kimo. Details are on the Meca website.


It's ok Jim! See you guys at finals! 



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Really?
> I was going to bring the Suburban and the banner.
> I am so so so disappointed like a cat that has to watch the dog get fed first.
> 
> ...


Bret, come to finals!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsPapasin said:


> It's ok Jim! See you guys at finals!
> 
> 
> 
> Bret, come to finals!


Naaaah....the cancellation of this show ruined the surprise.
I am just going to pout for awhile and reset my sights on next year's first NorCal event. 

I don't know how but I am sure this cancellation has something to do with Michael's cats.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Naaaah....the cancellation of this show ruined the surprise.
> I am just going to pout for awhile and reset my sights on next year's first NorCal event.
> 
> *I don't know how but I am sure this cancellation has something to do with Michael's cats.*
> ...




*I'm innocent!*


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If anyone decides to head to the Selma show, let me know. I am close enough, that I will come out to support and maybe even compete alongside you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Selma No!
San Luis Obispo Yes!

My Car has been serviced 
Days off allowed 
Motel Reservation made.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Selma No!
> 
> San Luis Obispo Yes!
> 
> ...



Might want to list your name on the other thread, but great to hear and am sure everyone is just excited as we are that you'll be able to make it to state!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Might want to list your name on the other thread, but great to hear and am sure everyone is just excited as we are that you'll be able to make it to state!


Looking forward to seeing you and yours as well. I'll add my name on the other thread.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> *I'm innocent!*


LOL!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------

